# Idolomantis Diabolica



## macro junkie (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## revmdn (Apr 18, 2009)

Super swell.


----------



## spark (Apr 18, 2009)

That is flipping gorgeous.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 18, 2009)

Its the best species iv ever raised.  There so pretty

Heres another


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 18, 2009)

He's a grand specimen... and very nice shots, MJ!


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 18, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> He's a grand specimen... and very nice shots, MJ!


Thanks..the female is around 2 weeks away from shedding to adult..fingers crossed


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 18, 2009)

I hate you and your idolomantis diabolica/amazing macro pictures!!! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 18, 2009)

gotta love this species they are so awsome.  urs looks very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice pictures cool species too.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 18, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> I hate you and your idolomantis diabolica/amazing macro pictures!!! &lt;_&lt;


Yeatzee, shame on you... that isn't very nice!  I do hope you're joking.


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 19, 2009)

Of course :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 19, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Of course :lol:


  I thought so, Yeatzee, but I admit... I wasn't really 100% sure, lol.  I guess it's just the "mom" in me....


----------



## superfreak (Apr 19, 2009)

wow this species is absolutely fantastic. and the photos arent bad either


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Katnapper (Apr 20, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Pelle (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree with Katnapper :blink:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice pic!! I love the close ups!


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 10, 2010)

What species is this? I know it's an idolo but is it a specific type of idolo?


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 10, 2010)

Idolomantis Diabolica.

Mine looked just like that (just not quite as fierce...)


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 10, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> Idolomantis Diabolica.
> 
> Mine looked just like that (just not quite as fierce...)


Some look dull and brown , so it's hard to believe this is the exact same kind :huh:


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 10, 2010)

Ah, I see your confusion. Yeah, they're all tanish brown (almost orangish) right up to adult. Then, they're STILL brownish for another 3 or 4 days as they start to develop the bright greens and reds.

Make sense...?


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 10, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> Ah, I see your confusion. Yeah, they're all tanish brown (almost orangish) right up to adult. Then, they're STILL brownish for another 3 or 4 days as they start to develop the bright greens and reds.
> 
> Make sense...?


yep! Man they have to be the greatest looking mantids around once they reach adulthood!


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 12, 2010)

I tell you the truth, they are simply amazing at any age.

I keep meaning to sort through my videos and pics, but they are truly epic - on a number of scales:

I doubt if I've ever seen a WIDER mantid (the shield is ginormous).

The biggest L1 nymph I've ever raised.

I can't remember holding a heavier mantid (although a few were close).

Quite possibly the most unnerving (if not most iconic) threat pose.

Among the most demonic and alien looking I've seen.

Top 5 wing patterns (oooo, those psuedocreos ARE lovely).

Besided the molting issue that we're all working on - they're really easy to care for. Hardy, tollerant of heat and humidity, communal, docile (to me, not food) and can manage on a very simple diet (I'm convinced I could go L1 on house flies, and then nothing but BB's til death).

I really hope we can keep this breed going healthy here in the states.


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 12, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> I tell you the truth, they are simply amazing at any age.
> 
> I keep meaning to sort through my videos and pics, but they are truly epic - on a number of scales:
> 
> ...


If I get a hold of some, I will breed them until Im old and grey , just to be sure there will always be some of them around


----------



## Penguin (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow.. he's so beautiful :]


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 19, 2010)

I enjoyed seeing your video and still pics. What camera are you using for the still photograhy? Your pictures are awesome in quality.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2010)

Ricardo said:


> If I get a hold of some, I will breed them until Im old and grey , just to be sure there will always be some of them around


Good for you, Ricardo! This was a resurrected, thread from last year, and of the nine members who posted, six, including the photographer, have dropped out. Ten years from now, you will probably be telling a bunch of new members about "the good old days"!


----------

